# A query and a giggle for a Tuesday morning...



## Devils Ad (15 Oct 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but when the Central Bank put a ban on cold calling did it not extend to door-to-door? Also did it extend to the life companies as well as intermediaries?

A young man called to the door last night and my better half spoke to him. He asked her (and this may be their way around the cold calling issue) if she would mind partaking in a survey, to which she agreed.

He asked her 4 or 5 very basic questions such as:

Do you think life insurance is important? 
Do you have any?
Do you think health insurance is important?
Do you have any?
Do you save?

At this point he asked her if she would be interested in hearing about products which may suit her needs from Acorn Life. 

She stopped him saying that her other half looked after all of that and that there was no need for him to go on.

With a final go he said "So you don't want to hear about Acorn Life products?" to which she said no thanks and off he went.

It's good to see, however, that Acorn Life put their top team on the streets. Should any queries arise out of the "survey" they have a highly trained adviser on hand to answer any questions people might have about the world of finance and if any of their needs match an Acron Life product all the better!

When this top brass Acorn Life representitive asked her "Do you save?" she replied "yes, I have an SSIA"

What was his response?

"What's that?"

Nice one Acorn!!


----------



## S (15 Oct 2002)

*I dont believe it!*

Whats even more frightening Devil's is they sold over 10,000 of those S*** things!

THX for the laugh.

S


----------



## Tintagel (17 Oct 2002)

*Tuesday morning giggle.*

God love him.  I am sure he is being paid a pittance or probably on commission.


----------



## Devils Ad (17 Oct 2002)

*Re: Tuesday morning giggle.*

Does anyone know if direct sellers from life companies fall under the same Central Bank regulation in terms of cold calling?


----------



## The Oak (17 Oct 2002)

*Cold Calling*

Nope, DA, the CB has no jurisdiction over life companies who operate their own voluntary code on cold calling.  So long as the Acorn man didn't call at unsocial hours he would have been compliant.


----------



## Devils Ad (17 Oct 2002)

Isn't that the biggest giggle.

What sort of regulation do the life companies have in relation to direct sellers have that allows them to send a young fella door to door selling savings products who doesn't know what an SSIA is?


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2002)

The problem is that it isn't a laughing matter at all for the many people who are being suckered and unfairly pressurised to buy products that they don't need and don't want. Worse still, under CB regulations, they can't legally learn anything about the advisability of such products unless they go to an Authorised Advisor...


----------



## S (19 Oct 2002)

*Acorn*

The more I hear about Acorn the more it conjurs up images of a sinister organisation that constantly try to hide their many shortcomings from the public domain and media attention.

S


----------

